# Paint stripper



## Electric_Andy (12 May 2020)

Seeking some advice please. I have an old bathroom window which is double glazed but wood. The surround is also wood. It's appears to have been glossed white, and then painted with black over the top. I want to take it back to bare wood and varnish it (rest of the bathroom has a woody vibe going on). Sanding is proving extremely slow. I soaked it with cotton wool and rubbing alcohol but I could only do the level stuff, as it runs off the uprights and tops. Then I took to it with a drill and wire wheel, which got the worst of the black off, but the white underneath (I'm guessing gloss) is very hardy and isn't coming off. I only have a belt sander which is too big to get in anywhere.

So, should I get paint stripper? Or can I mix the alcohol with something to make a paste so it would stay on and soak for a few hours?

I don't care about damaging the wood becasue I hope to replace the old window in a couple years with modern double-glazed. I just want a quick solution as my wrists, fingers and back are knackered and I'm about to start seeping ibuprofen out my ears!

TIA


----------



## PK99 (12 May 2020)

https://www.decoratingwarehouse.co.uk/nitromors-all-purpose-paint-and-varnish-remover

Gloves, eye protection and good ventilation essential.


----------



## Electric_Andy (12 May 2020)

Thanks. So I guess this does the job? I've bought other products before (not paint stripper) and they only seem to work for some people some of the time. I have gloves and googles. I can't get a respirator or mask because everywhere is out of stock (surprise) but I can keep all the windows open


----------



## si_c (12 May 2020)

Best way is with a heat gun, melts the paint right off and then you can just scrape it off and finish it with a sander.

Edit: I think Aldi may have some for sale from Thursday for a tenner...


----------



## Chromatic (12 May 2020)

si_c said:


> Best way is with a heat gun, melts the paint right off and then you can just scrape it off and finish it with a sander.
> 
> Edit: I think Aldi may have some for sale from Thursday for a tenner...



This.
Watch you don't crack the glass with the heat though, use the shield that should come with the gun.


----------

